#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     1

## Esam

1
*:*
*    ,             ,                         .*
        ,                .
                     .       ,           ,             (0-345) (30-650).                    .           ,             5%            .
*          (1-1).               .       (*API*)**  (  )        .*
                     . *                     .                  *   1050F* -*   566C
    (    )      .                            .               (    ,   ,   )                            . 



(1-1)      
* :*
     (1-1)         ,       .            ,     (,   ,    ,  ,  ,   ,   ,          ()        ()    () (VRC).
(VRC)            ,  ,     ,       70%    .                         .                   .
     .                   .        ,   cocker,                .
       ,   cocker,  ,         .            .         ,cocker,  ,       ( )    ,   LPG,    (, , ), -           ,  -        LPG.           .
                  .   (),               .        ,   cocker,          .
  ,                 .         ,              .              ()        ().                     .
              ,   ,  ,  . 
*            ( )    ( )            , .....        (*API*)*  *                2000                        .*
** 
**

 
1

** 
13


40

*       (  (*
19

**
9

*(, , (*
12

* 
( (*
5

** 
10

* 
 (   (*
27

*    ((*
16


*                           (,   ,  ,  ).*
*          ɡ                          )                  ( )   .*
*                      (       )                      *  *                 (*FOE*)              ȡ  ̡         .*
*                   ѡ                  (*API*)    * *.*
**   C3*                    .* 
* 1.  :*
*  (    )                 :       . * 
** *  C1                           ( )      ʡ    (*scf*)      60    14.7   /  ,       15.6   1 ѡ            *    05.6   X 10*6**  (*Btu*)      .*6.38X10*6* 
*  ()    :*
   () 
* 
 (*API*)*
** 
*(*60/60 F*)*
* 
*
* 
*
** 
**

340.0
0.30
 296.5
 258.7
C1


265.5
0.356
 297.9
 128.5
C2


147.2
0.508
 305.8
 43.7
C3


110.6
0.584
 217.1
31.1
C4
-

119.8
0.563
 225.3
10.9
C4
-

68.7
0.707
 70.2
258.2
C8
- 

71.8
0.696
 161.3
210.6
C8
-

65.0
0.720
219.0
223.7
C8
4,2,2

61.2
0.734
 21.4
345.5
C10
3,3,2,2 

51.0
0.775
64.0
555.0
C16
* ((*

49.4 
0.782 
98.0
650.0
C20
* (**(*

49.2
0.783
147.0
850.0
C30
* ((*

40.4
0.823
 31.0
815.0
C30




* 1.          .
 2.               .*
*3.* *     .*
*4.                    .*
*5.       * 
*** C2                      .* *                . 

 C3  :                     (*LPG*)       (   (*GPA) * (         210 \     100   37.8   95%         -37   -38.3    760  ( )  .    (  )            .

 C4:*  *   (C4)               ()               (*LPG*).    (*nC4*)          (*iC4*)                   .* 
*    **   (RVP*)    52 \   71 \  ,          (*nC4*)               .                                     .* *                .*
*        (*EPA*)                        ()       .       .*  *      ( )   ,                  .*
*                                     ,                    (ʡ ʡ )           .*
*                                              (*LPG*)           ,                      .               ,      70   \       1000    (210* . * 95%         36    2.2 .  760      ,         (*LPG*)       32      0 .   760                                 .        11 .          .* 
*   -                  .*
*  =(*RVP*)*          100*  

    ,                   .
                  .                    .
  :-
     API                                %0,1    5% .          5%           ֡                                          .         .    0.5%       .
  :-
                    .           .
  :-
             .                    .            .             RCR    ASTM (CCR)   (D-524 &   D-189) .
  :-
           NaCl      1000 bb/10bl            .                             .           lb/1000 bbl    ppm          1   lb/1000bbl    3 ppm .
 :-
                 UOP     "Watson characterization  factor  Kw"     "CI)   "correlation   index) .
   Kw   10     15   .        Kw    10.5      12.9   .
         .    CI        0      100.  CI  ɡ       CI     .      CI      .
  :-
                             .        0,25%         .
  :-
         .         (   (TBP)               .
  :-
               1000             .      (    )               .     (2)                .
                                .                  ( ).


 
                  .
        ,            .      .                          , , , , .          : , ,                 .
:
                    ,       CnH2n+2.        CH4          C2H6    ,     ... .   






                       .                          .         17    (2, 2, 4   )  100.           .
       17        18.  60533   ,        70          .
:
           .                .      CnH2n.
                      .
  ,                     .                    ,      .      .   (    )      .                       .                  . 
 :
                  .          ,                 .                Kw    CI.
         :






 
            ().                .        :
  ,      ,                     .                     .








See More:    1

----------

